

Preliminary YC Index – Winter 2013 Batch Companies - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/preliminary-yc-index-winter-2013-batch-companies/

======
zoltar92
Svbtle was last batch, I believe. Only bringing this up so that Watsi will be
listed in your "top 5" where they deserve to be. :)

~~~
dmor
Sorry about that, I had some incorrect info from seed-db that I have removed.

